# Quick Question



## Crazy Jayy (Jun 23, 2013)

Does it matter if my 3 piranhas that are in a 75 gallon tank are in a place where there is a lot of traffic? They are in my kitchen. Does this prevent them from breeding? I usually do water changes once a week? Should I do more water changes? They are about 5-7 inches.


----------

